

Justifying Snapchat’s Valuation - rrhoover
http://blog.ryanhoover.me/justifying-snapchats-valuation

======
pwang
Here's a justification for Snapchat's valuation: Pets.com and Webvan aren't
around anymore, looking to do post-mortem rounds from the grave. If they were,
that's where the pattern-matching money would go.

------
jasonlotito
I find it funny that the reasons given for Snapchat's valuation are directly
contradictory to the mentioned means to monetize.

